# N Scale Rail Legends Freight King Set



## jeff823 (Nov 16, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with this N scale starter set? I'm new to this hobby and was thinking I should get a starter set before jumping head first into this. 

I came across someone selling the Freight King set for $25. They say it had never been used, was just sitting in a closet. When they went to try it out recently it didn't work. So not knowing what the problem is, is it worth risking for $25?

Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bachmann?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is Lifelike?


----------



## jeff823 (Nov 16, 2013)

Appears to be LifeLike.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If the set is complete, I would say it is worth $25.

Unused....it is probably something easy to fix.
Maybe they forgot to plug in the transformer.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LIFE-LIKE-T...ET-NIB-7524-/121085209824?hash=item1c313dace0

another,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/N-Scale-Lif...596713?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4d0d5bb8e9


----------



## jeff823 (Nov 16, 2013)

What could the worst possible scenario be for it not to work? Needing a new loco?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

$25 is worth the risk...of course, if you were me, you'd twist his arm to an even $20 and have the loco running a half hour later...


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

jeff823 said:


> What could the worst possible scenario be for it not to work? Needing a new loco?


The good news is that no matter what the problem is, it is fixable and most likely wont cost much to get it running.

A number of issues I can think of:

1. try a different power pack, you can get a used power supply for 10.00 or less on eBay.

2. Bad connection, make sure you have the supply connected with nice clean newly stripped wire.

3. Dirty track. Clean all your rails with a bright boy.

4. Engine has dirty wheels. Clean the engines wheels, make sure they are shinny with no black build up.

5. Track connection. Make sure all the track is connected with new clean connectors.

Do everything above before running your train, if you still have an issue try a different engine, you can buy a real cheap brand new Bachmann for 30.00.

25.00 is a very good price for this kit, even if it isn't working. With a little patience you will have it up and running in no time, if not you could resell the kit at a profit. Drop me a PM if all else fails and I would be glad to buy the kit from you.


----------



## jeff823 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I was able to pick up the set for $20 today on lunch. Hopefully I'll have sometime tonight after work to mess around with it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Do what he mentioned first, clean the track and wheels and see what happens.

When I got my bunch of used N scale trains over half the locomotives didn't do anything.

All I did at first was clean the wheels and all but one ran. It still doesn't run, I have not looked at it yet. 

After you try that it is a good ideal to lube the engine to make sure your not running it around dry.


----------



## jeff823 (Nov 16, 2013)

So I was able to mess around with the kit a bit. It seems all the pieces are there, with the exception that one of the box cars is missing a coupler. I also had to put a coupler back on the loco. The buildings aren't even assembled yet. After struggling a bit with the track, I got it all together, hooked the transformer up, put the loco on and then nothing. So then I did the troubleshooting per the instruction manual. Touched two bare ends of a wire to the DC ends on the transformer and got a spark, then the connections on the rerailer, got a spark, then the rerailer tracks and got nothing. Flipped over the track to take a look and it seemed one of the copper connectors wasn't making contact with the track. So as a temp fix I taped it down with electrical tape (should this be soldered?) and the loco started moving. I'm sure it could use a cleaning and oiling along with a bit of track maintenance. The loco slows down and sometimes stops in certain areas of the track. It appears some of the rails aren't touching in certain areas. I'm sure with a bit of time and patience I could get this running decent. The question is now, do I want to? 

I'm not sure if I'm satisfied with the size of N scale. I originally wanted to go HO, like my father and I did about 30 years ago. I'm a bit lacking in space for the size layout I wanted. Now after seeing and working with N, I think it may be a bit small. Guess I'll see if it grows on me over the next week or so.

So if I do decide I want to try HO, whats a reasonable amount I could get for this on Ebay?


----------



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd give you 30 for it right now if I had it. If you still have it after christmas hit me up. I just want it for the rolling stock and the accesories. The track would go in the trash. I've messed with that lifelike track before. It's junk.


----------



## slayers (Nov 26, 2013)

I would offer you the same I want to get started in the N scale and this would fit the bill.

I am also not that far away from you so shipping would not be a worry


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

jeff823 said:


> So I was able to mess around with the kit a bit. It seems all the pieces are there, with the exception that one of the box cars is missing a coupler. I also had to put a coupler back on the loco. The buildings aren't even assembled yet. After struggling a bit with the track, I got it all together, hooked the transformer up, put the loco on and then nothing. So then I did the troubleshooting per the instruction manual. Touched two bare ends of a wire to the DC ends on the transformer and got a spark, then the connections on the rerailer, got a spark, then the rerailer tracks and got nothing. Flipped over the track to take a look and it seemed one of the copper connectors wasn't making contact with the track. So as a temp fix I taped it down with electrical tape (should this be soldered?) and the loco started moving. I'm sure it could use a cleaning and oiling along with a bit of track maintenance. The loco slows down and sometimes stops in certain areas of the track. It appears some of the rails aren't touching in certain areas. I'm sure with a bit of time and patience I could get this running decent. The question is now, do I want to?
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm satisfied with the size of N scale. I originally wanted to go HO, like my father and I did about 30 years ago. I'm a bit lacking in space for the size layout I wanted. Now after seeing and working with N, I think it may be a bit small. Guess I'll see if it grows on me over the next week or so.
> 
> So if I do decide I want to try HO, whats a reasonable amount I could get for this on Ebay?


Drop me a PM, I'll give you a fair price and will pay by paypal ASAP.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why don't you trade it for some HO?


----------



## jeff823 (Nov 16, 2013)

big ed said:


> Why don't you trade it for some HO?


That's a good idea. Since I don't have anything (track, locos, etc...) what do you think would be worth trading for?

I've got an idea of a layout, but it will probably be sometime before I get it going.


----------



## spiralcity (Sep 21, 2013)

jeff823 said:


> That's a good idea. Since I don't have anything (track, locos, etc...) what do you think would be worth trading for?
> 
> I've got an idea of a layout, but it will probably be sometime before I get it going.


To be honest, your not going to get much in a trade for HO scale. Give it a shot, but I highly doubt you'll be offered anything near a good starting point in HO.

Take the money and buy what you want. I'd go as high as 75.00 for your set.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jeff823 said:


> That's a good idea. Since I don't have anything (track, locos, etc...) what do you think would be worth trading for?
> 
> I've got an idea of a layout, but it will probably be sometime before I get it going.


I think spiral is right if you take his $75 offer you will be $50 in the green, that is a good turnaround profit.


----------



## jeff823 (Nov 16, 2013)

big ed said:


> I think spiral is right if you take his $75 offer you will be $50 in the green, that is a good turnaround profit.


You're right, even with shipping I still come out ahead and I'm not too greedy. Seems like it's an offer I can't refuse.

PM coming your way spiral.....


----------

